# Dang I'm Tierd Of Being Broke



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got to get my New Boat Tagged and everything.My DW Vehical is still in the Shop.Weather is cooling and these Guys are biting about 20 miles from me :Bawling: 










big rockpile


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

What is it? Great fish. Here we have trout and lake had blue gills and river suckers. Maybe cat fish. I want to go catfish here a few years back and son said river there was too high. It must be great to live where real big fish. I eat them.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Colorado said:


> What is it? Great fish. Here we have trout and lake had blue gills and river suckers. Maybe cat fish. I want to go catfish here a few years back and son said river there was too high. It must be great to live where real big fish. I eat them.


Its a Muskey.Twenty miles from here is the best Lake for them,they have to be 30" long to be Legal.

big rockpile


----------



## dave85 (Feb 26, 2005)

who comes in a couple of times a year, pays the tags, buys the gas etc. 

I'm on flight #.....................  

dave


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

dave85 said:


> who comes in a couple of times a year, pays the tags, buys the gas etc.
> 
> I'm on flight #.....................
> 
> dave



Seems I can't get DW to go,yea always ready to have some fun.

big rockpile


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Well.....I'm going camping and fishing this weekend. My problem is there are no fish near that size where I'm going.
I guess I will enjoy the camping part of it anyway.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow He's a hoss! What's the story? What did you catch him with?


----------

